# 1998 200sx blower motor



## Guest (Jul 11, 2003)

Just picked up a 98 200sx SE for my sister, she loves the car, however the blower for the A/C and heat only works on the highest setting. Does anyone happen to know if the possibly it's the switch that's bad or the blower motor that would be bad. I am sure someone out there has seen this happen before. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks...................Todd


----------



## Bryan200sx (Jan 23, 2003)

*trying to help*

I know ive seen this post before some time back. welcome to the forums. Its the switch i think it works on risistors i think it was so its not the blower motor try doing a search and see what turns up


----------



## sfhellwig (Feb 4, 2003)

It is the blower motor resistor. The resistor is used in the first three settings but is bypassed on 4 to run the motor wide open. I don't know the part number or how easy it is to replace but that is the problem. Do a search here or on one of the SE-R forums and you'll probably find the part #.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2003)

*Thanks*

Hey once again thanks for the tips, I'll search for the resistor.

Todd


----------



## FDonohue (Jul 8, 2003)

Go to Sentra.net and click on technical and then blower resistor and it will tell you where it is and how to replace it. It worked for me.


----------



## FDonohue (Jul 8, 2003)

Go to Sentra.net and click on technical and then blower resistor and it will tell you where it is and how to replace it. It worked for me.


----------



## FDonohue (Jul 8, 2003)

Go to sentra.net, click on technical and then blower resistor and it will tell you where it is and how to replace it. It worked for me. You will have to get the resistor from Nissan.


----------



## akkhandelwal (May 15, 2004)

FDonohue said:


> Go to sentra.net, click on technical and then blower resistor and it will tell you where it is and how to replace it. It worked for me. You will have to get the resistor from Nissan.


Thanks guys for the tip. Not only I was able to locate the resistor, I could find the crack in it and solder it back.


----------

